

Marked, A Simple Way To Share Markdown - tristanoneil
http://marked.cc

======
mikegirouard
This is certainly useful, but I wish there was a way to edit posts that have
been shared with me.

History would be nice too, IMHO.

~~~
tristanoneil
Yes. I'd like to see this supported as well. The project is open sourced at
<https://github.com/gristmill/marked> so of course a pull request is always
welcome but I hope to get to both these featured soon.

------
trebor
You can save blank/empty posts.

~~~
tristanoneil
Fixed in my last push.

------
behanpsean
Looks sweet!

